# Seeking Hairless Dumbos



## DreamCatcher (May 18, 2008)

I'm have been searching hi and low for something in south Fl area.
I dont mind which sex as long as there babies!! (reputable breeders)
I have a very nice home waiting for there happy lil faces 
if anyone knows of any please advise


----------

